# WUSV Kiev - sick dogs - urgent



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Picked this up on PDB early this morning. Please forward to anyone over there with a dog.


WUSV 2011 - ill dogs
by Iain on 13 October 2011 - 08:10


Iain

Posts: 6
Joined: Fri Apr 01, 2005 03:41 pm
Hi All,
Picked this up on FB.
Spread the word.

Joeri Veth
Hello dogtrainers from all over the World,
I'd searched for the fastest way to reach the most of you. Last week we entered the WUSV 2011. Lots of problems there, but we'll talk about that later.
The German team has several ill dogs after this WUSV (Jenny, Sven (dog is in critical state, and Sascha (good luck with everything all!!)), the Dutch team has 2 sick dogs now (Sjacky (became sick in Kiev already), and my own dog is showing the first signs already.(gasping, darker urine, listlessness) Vets in Kiev say that the illness is called Piroplasmose or Babesoise (this is also the name of the parasite they said).
When they draw blood you can see big changes in the blood levels. (10/15% lower then they should be). I'll post this results later. For now, spread the word!! Share this post and let every dogsporter who was in Kiev know. Jogi said that we must find out how many dogs are infected.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

babesiosis? Tick borne disease. A rescue group that I work with had taken a dog out of Devore Shelter (SoCal) that was disagnosed with this early this year. The dog did not make it in that case.

http://www.2ndchance.info/babesia.htm and another link: http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_babesia_infection_in_dogs.html

The 2nd link talks of a vaccine available in France only that is 89% affective but not for all strains.

There are tx suggestions, 2nd link. There is a promising tx that includes Azithromycin.

Very sorry to hear about the dogs. I hope they all will be okay.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Sad news. Seems things have gotten worse with some dogs dead, some in serious condition and more falling ill. 

More info at:

www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/forum.read?mnr=145920


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

my female dogue de bordeaux i got for a puppy mill bust yrs ago has babesia , it has not affected her in any way so far


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If any North American dogs are suspect, you can have your vet send a sample to North Carolina State's vet school diagnostic lab, as they specialize in tick borne diseases including babesia. It's not very common at all in this country, so that's who I would speak with if you had a dog competing at the WUSV:

http://cvm.ncsu.edu/vhc/csds/ticklab.html



> *Babesia canis* - Seroreactivity (antibody titers >1:64) is indicative of prior or current infection.
> An antibody titer may persist for several months following drug treatment or following spontaneous recovery and therefore cannot be used to definitely determine the current infection status. Although variable degrees of cross reactivity are observed among individual dogs, sera from some dogs will cross-react to both B. canis and B. gibsoni antigens. A positive titer for both tests may indicate duel infection or may reflect cross-reacting antibodies. There are a small population of dogs that never seroconvert, so if you are still suspicious of babesiosis you may want to request a PCR test to detect B. canis DNA. Infection with Babesia species can cause an immune-mediated hemolytic anemia.
> *Babesia gibsoni *- Seroreactivity (antibody titers >1:64) is indicative of prior or current infection.
> Unlike B. canis, B. gibsoni infections are chronic (lifelong). During the acute phase of these infections (especially during the first 2 weeks) infected dogs may not have detectable circulating antibodies and thus test negative. If you strongly suspect acute infection, a second serum sample should be submitted 2 weeks following the first submission. Sera from some dogs will cross-react to B. canis and B. gibsoni antigens. A positive titer for both tests may indicate duel infection or may reflect cross-reacting antibodies. There are a small population of dogs that never seroconvert (i.e. they never develop a detectable or diagnostic antibody titer), so if you are still suspicious of babesiosis you may want to run a PCR test to detect B. gibsoni DNA.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

partial info...
*I just received an email from the Czech captain's wife (Jana Glisnik)
she is also a veterinarian and was present at Kiev. 
One dog in the Czech team was in critical condition (Cherry Eqidius),
this dog was treated with a product "Imizol" and antibiotics "Xiclav",
he was also on IV, right now the dog looks like he overcame the critical
condition and will live. Second dog was detected with a tick but blood
test showed negative so far, and the dog is ok.
In Slovak team were two dogs sick (Picco Va-Pe a Fugas z Fintickej
cesty). Both dogs show good way to recovery. In both dogs the same
procedure was applied (Imizol and Xiclav).
The product Berenil is not registered in the Czech Republic and
therefore was not used, mostly due to the fact that babesia is not
common there.
Jana also mentioned that one Swedish dog died and two (German and
Finish) are in critical condition.*


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

And now I read that some people think that ticks may not be the vector at all as some of the infected dogs were never found to have any ticks on them. Some are now questioning infected bite sleeves and or soil on the tracking grounds.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

For those interested I copied this of another forum and pasted here:

WUSV 2011 - ill dogs
by Loki on 19 October 2011 - 08:10
Loki

Posts: 1
Joined: Wed Oct 19, 2011 07:59 am
I was following this discussion and just had to add information I got from one of the biggest German shepherd forums.
There are a total of at least 15 dogs affected at this point of time. Some of them are in a very critical condition. There have been 3 dead dogs as of yet, 1 from Sweden, 2 from Asia.
Ill dogs were reported by the teams of Germany (5 ill dogs), Belgium, Canada, USA, France, Sweden. Some members of the German team are participating in the discussion on this forum. They were also warned only two weeks prior to the event. They all used spot on products and other tick prevention to protect their dogs. They also searched for ticks during their stay. One of the owners of an affected dog found only one tick at the shoulder of his dog. Another two, the third three ticks. They all were removed as fast as possible.
When they were talking to locals during the event they told them that they were astonished about the courage to bring an "unprotected" dog to the Ucraine. They were told that the spot on products of their home countries were not strong enough for the local ticks.
There is a vaccin against babesiosis which has to be applied at least half a year prior the the event. There is also a medication that can be given two weeks in advance which softens the effects of the disease. Local dogs are either protected by this vaccine, by stronger spot on products or they have a higher resistancy to Babesiosis given to them by antibodies of the mother dogs.
All these information were not given to the dog handlers. Now some of them have lost their dogs. Some of them are still fighting. Some of them will suffer lifelong consequences from this. And this to the best dogs and dog handlers of this breed. No championship in the world would have been worth this and many would not have participated had they known about the dangers in this region. Next year the rescue dog world championship will be held at the same area. I hope at least they will get a proper warning.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Keep in mind that next IPO Championship will be held in Hungary. They also have problems with _babesiosis_*. 
*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anna Van Kovn said:


> Keep in mind that next IPO Championship will be held in Hungary. They also have problems with _babesiosis_*.
> *




I had just read that today, and this link with it:

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=60100


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

The problem is that there no 100% preventive against Babesia. Ukrainian use collars, spot, spray from different companies. But their dogs still manage to get sick most of the time. There no magic vaccination. Basically, a lot of dogs getting sick but Ukrainian vet use different approach. If symptoms look like babesiosis ,so it is babesiosis. And they start treatment aggressively right away. However, like a lot of Ukrainian commented on this situation they were really surprised to find out that most countries doesn't have drugs that they have.


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

As I recall from my experiences in Bosnia in the mid/late 90's some tick products worked better than others and if the disease was suspected the sooner treatment began the better the outcome.


----------

